# ION-G13



## Heddy01 (10. Februar 2017)

Hallo Allerseits,

hier mal der Anstoß für das G13. Wie sind denn die Meinungen dazu im Vergleich zum TB und ION-15. Welches verschwindet und welches setzt sich durch.

Und wie sieht es denn wohl mit der Rahmengröße bei 1,90 aus. L oder XL.


----------



## madre (2. März 2017)

Ich habe gestern mit 1,90 auf einem xl gesessen und hat mir gepasst ( Fahre auch das ION 16 650b in XL ). Ich bin aber nur 20 m in der Halle gerollt.

Der Bike Bauer in Ratingen hat auf jeden Fall eins in XL da .) Sollte eigtl auch ein ION15 in xl da haben für den direkten Vergleich ( hatte er zuminderst vorher immer ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heddy01 (3. März 2017)

Die Geo vom XL schreckt mich irgendwie ab. Aktuell fahre ich ein XL TB und bin eigentlich zufrieden. Habe neulich mit Simon von Nicolai gesprochen. Er meinte beim G13 wäre für mich L sinnvoll da die Oberrohrlänge maßgeblich ist. Ich werde evtl. übernächste Woche mal nach Lübbrechtsen und beide Probe fahren.


----------



## madre (3. März 2017)

Genau, ich glaube auch drauf setzen und testen ist da einzig sinnvolle. Als ich drauf gesessen habe kam die Geo mir übrigens bei weitem nicht so extrem vor wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte .) .


----------



## BillMeyer (3. März 2017)

Heddy01 schrieb:


> Die Geo vom XL schreckt mich irgendwie ab. Aktuell fahre ich ein XL TB und bin eigentlich zufrieden. Habe neulich mit Simon von Nicolai gesprochen. Er meinte beim G13 wäre für mich L sinnvoll da die Oberrohrlänge maßgeblich ist. Ich werde evtl. übernächste Woche mal nach Lübbrechtsen und beide Probe fahren.



Fahre bei 1,89cm ein G13 in L.
Habe ebenfalls das XL getestet, war mir aber "gefühlt" zu groß.
Daher testen und dann entscheiden.

Ansonsten kann ich dir hier mal den Geometron Thread ans Herz legen, da wurde schon einiges über das G13 gesprochen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/geometron-diskussions-und-bilder-thread.772038/page-56#post-14392348


----------



## provester (3. März 2017)

Auf die Frage hin, welches Modell "überleben" wird , mal folgende Überlegung:

Wenn ich mir die Geo von meinem Ion15 (XL) anschaue und mit dem neuen Saturn vergleiche, dann sind beide nahezu identisch.. dass IonG13 kommt da schon aggressiver daher, allerdings mit weniger FW - meiner Meinung nach decken das neue Saturn sowie das G13 beide Bereiche (XC/Tour und TB/Enduro) perfekt ab - könnte mir daher vorstellen, dass sowohl TB als auch Ion15 über kurz oder lang verschwinden - auch wenn ein IonG15 ziemlich geil wäre *träum*

Alles in allem hatte Nicolai die Produktpalette ziemlich verschlankt, inzwischen ist sie aber gefühlt größer denn je...

Gruß


----------



## Heddy01 (6. März 2017)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Fahre bei 1,89cm ein G13 in L.
> Habe ebenfalls das XL getestet, war mir aber "gefühlt" zu groß.
> Daher testen und dann entscheiden.
> 
> ...




...sicher kenne ich den Thread. Ich dachte halt die einzelnen Geolution Modelle hätte mittlerweile eine eigene Rubrik verdient.


----------



## guru39 (6. März 2017)

Heddy01 schrieb:


> .......Ich dachte halt die einzelnen Geolution Modelle hätte mittlerweile eine eigene Rubrik verdient.




 Macht vieles leichter.


----------



## Heddy01 (6. März 2017)

Ich hoffe mal das mir der L Rahmen passt. Mein Ziel wäre (abgesehen vom Dämpfer) die Komponenten vom TB an den neunen Rahmen zu löten.


----------



## madre (6. März 2017)

wieso hoffst du L ? Was ist denn an L besser als an XL ?  Oder meinst du wegen des Gewichts ?


----------



## BillMeyer (6. März 2017)

Heddy01 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das mir der L Rahmen passt. Mein Ziel wäre (abgesehen vom Dämpfer) die Komponenten vom TB an den neunen Rahmen zu löten.



Du kannst vieles übernehmen. Allerdings wird zumindest ein neues Hinterrad nötig, da dein Argon TB wohl noch kein Boost haben wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heddy01 (6. März 2017)

Helius TB!. Richtig, kein Boost. Aber ich Glaube für die Hope Nabe gibt es Adapter.


----------



## BillMeyer (6. März 2017)

Heddy01 schrieb:


> Helius TB!. Richtig, kein Boost. Aber ich Glaube für die Hope Nabe gibt es Adapter.



Gibt es wohl für die VR-Nabe, hinten wird es nix geben. Also erst mal prüfen...


----------



## Heddy01 (6. März 2017)

madre schrieb:


> wieso hoffst du L ? Was ist denn an L besser als an XL ?  Oder meinst du wegen des Gewichts ?



Nicht wegen des Gewicht. Das XL hätte 5cm mehr Oberrohrlänge als mein TB in XL und einen riesigen Radstand. Finde ich recht viel, vor allem weil ich mich aktuell recht wohl fühle. Dafür hat das L wieder ein 4,5cm kürzeres Sitzrohr. Alles in allem finde ich auf dem Papier die L Geo für mich stimmiger. Muss halt mal testen.


----------



## Heddy01 (7. März 2017)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Gibt es wohl für die VR-Nabe, hinten wird es nix geben. Also erst mal prüfen...




Mit dem Boost hast Du recht. Ich dachte da gibt es was von Hope. Echt Mist. Ich habe für die Pro 2 EVO 3 Freilaufkörper mit Kassetten. Das wäre dann alles hinfällig.

Jetzt habe ich noch folgendes Teil gefunden: http://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/products/boostinator

Ob das funktioniert. Halt auch mit Kettenlinien uns so… Ich würd gerne das Laufrad noch weiter fahren.


----------



## BillMeyer (7. März 2017)

@Heddy01 

Der Adapter von Wolftooth sieht ganz gut aus und gibt es ja auch für Pro 2 EVO Nabe, daher probieren.


----------



## ichoe (7. März 2017)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> @Heddy01
> 
> Der Adapter von Wolftooth sieht ganz gut aus und gibt es ja auch für Pro 2 EVO Nabe, daher probieren.



funktioniert einwandfrei..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heddy01 (7. März 2017)

Wie sind eigentlich bisher die Erfahrungen mit dem G13. Aktuell bin ich zufrieden auf dem aktuellen TB unterwegs.

Ich stelle mir halt die Frage...lohnt sich der Wechsel. Ist ein G13 für Hausrunden, Alpencross und Trails etc. die bessere Wahl. Merke ich überhaupt den Unterschied. Fährt ein G13 nur anderes oder besser als ein TB.


----------



## trailterror (8. März 2017)

Anders.

"Besser" liegt im auge des betrachtets.

Und bevor die mäuler wieder aufkreuzen: nein ich bins noch nicht gefahrn; die empirische erfahrung braucht man auch nicht um zu der erkenntnis zu gelangen.


----------



## der-gute (8. März 2017)

trailterror schrieb:


> Anders.
> 
> "Besser" liegt im auge des betrachtets.
> 
> Und bevor die mäuler wieder aufkreuzen: nein ich bins noch nicht gefahrn; die empirische erfahrung braucht man auch nicht um zu der erkenntnis zu gelangen.



Durch den letzten Abschnitt deines Postings wird aber deine komplette Wortmeldung unnötig...merkste selbst.
Das Rad a) und b) falls a ungleich b auch unterschiedlich bzw. "anders" fahren werden, wird ihm auch so klar sein.
Das "wie" is die Frage.
Die kannst du nicht beantworten und somit bist du auch irgendwie nicht gefragt...
Oder?


----------



## guru39 (8. März 2017)




----------



## der-gute (8. März 2017)

Ey Gürü, bitte den Adressaten der Facepalm auch zitieren...
ich fühl mich grad gemobbt...


----------



## guru39 (14. März 2017)

BTT.

hab mir eben ein G13 bestellt......



......ich Zwerg aufm 29er


----------



## BillMeyer (14. März 2017)

guru39 schrieb:


> BTT.
> 
> hab mir eben ein G13 bestellt......
> 
> ...



Sehr geil. Du wirst es nicht bereuen...


----------



## RaulEndymion (14. März 2017)

Oha!
Na da bin ich ja mal drauf gespannt.


----------



## guru39 (14. März 2017)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Du wirst es nicht bereuen...



Ein Nicolai habe ich noch nie bereut 




RaulEndymion schrieb:


> Oha!
> Na da bin ich ja mal drauf gespannt.



Ich werde das Baik nach und nach aufbauen. Priorität hat das G16 

Wenn man das erste mal seit über 20 Jahren ohne eigenes Baik da steht kommt man auf solche Gedanken  

Hab ja erst über das Argon GLF nachgedacht.....aber fürn HT bin ich zu alt


----------



## RaulEndymion (14. März 2017)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich werde das Baik nach und nach aufbauen. Priorität hat das G16
> 
> Wenn man das erste mal seit über 20 Jahren ohne eigenes Baik da steht kommt man auf solche Gedanken



Dann wird es ja Zeit dass einer der Rahmen ankommt.
Der Entzug bekommt dir nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (14. März 2017)

RaulEndymion schrieb:


> Dann wird es ja Zeit dass einer der Rahmen ankommt.
> Der Entzug bekommt dir nicht.



Nächste Woche (G16)....hoffe ich...sonst ende ich noch so....


----------



## BillMeyer (14. März 2017)




----------



## Heddy01 (15. März 2017)

Gestern habe ich in Lübbrechtsen das G13 Probe gefahren. Ich fühlte mich auf dem L wesentlich wohler als auf dem XL.
Das L fährt subjektiv leichter, agiler und wendiger als mein TB in XL. Hätte ich so nie gedacht.

Den XL Rahmen habe ich für mich mit 1.90 zu groß empfunden. Einfach zu gestreckt und entsprechend schwerfälliger als das L.

Die Entscheidung ob ich vom TB jetzt auf das G13 umsteige steht aber noch aus.


----------



## Heddy01 (15. März 2017)

...hier mal Fotos von L und XL


----------



## BillMeyer (15. März 2017)

Heddy01 schrieb:


> ...hier mal Fotos von L und XL



Ähm, ich kann keine Fotos sehen.
Ich bin 1,89 groß, fand das L auch besser. Umstieg vom Argon habe ich ebenfalls nicht bereut.


----------



## Heddy01 (16. März 2017)

Mich stört allerdings das das Sitzrohr recht kurz ist. Die Sattelstütze schaut extrem weit raus. Sieht etwas komisch aus. Und bzgl. dem Mutator bin auch auch skeptisch.


----------



## guru39 (16. März 2017)

Heddy01 schrieb:


> ........Und bzgl. dem Mutator bin auch auch skeptisch.



Welche bedenken hast du?

Aus meiner Erfahrung mit Nicolai und Reklamationen. Wenn sich das Ding als Griff ins Klo rausstellt
wird das schnell und unkompliziert erledigt.


----------



## Heddy01 (16. März 2017)

Das sind halt zwei Teile die quasi an die Kettenstrebe geklemmt (geschraubt) werden. Ich denke das kann halt auch ganz schön knarzen. Halt Metall auf Metall an einer Stelle wo viel Last drauf ist.

Die Optimierung für den Fertigungsprozess die sich dadurch ergeben kann ich natürlich auch nachvollziehen. Trotzdem ist ohne Mutator schöner.


----------



## guru39 (16. März 2017)

Ich kann deine bedenken verstehen.

Es wird sich zeigen ob es/er sich negativ bemerkbar macht und da es sich um eine Presspassung handelt denke ich
das es keine Probleme geben wird.

Ich bin selbst gespannt darauf wie sich der Mutator in der Praxis schlägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillMeyer (16. März 2017)

Heddy01 schrieb:


> Mich stört allerdings das das Sitzrohr recht kurz ist. Die Sattelstütze schaut extrem weit raus. Sieht etwas komisch aus. Und bzgl. dem Mutator bin auch auch skeptisch.



Nimm halt eine Stütze mit mehr Hub. Dann ist doch alles tutti.


----------



## guru39 (16. März 2017)

Er findet die Optik nicht so toll.


----------



## Heddy01 (18. März 2017)

Die Optik .... sicher muss die passen. Ich finde ein 470 Sitzrohr wirkt mit 1,90 Körpergröße unstimmig. Oder bin da auf dem Holzweg.

Ansonsten ist das G13 ein geniales Bike.


----------



## BillMeyer (18. März 2017)

Heddy01 schrieb:


> Die Optik .... sicher muss die passen. Ich finde ein 470 Sitzrohr wirkt mit 1,90 Körpergröße unstimmig. Oder bin da auf dem Holzweg.
> 
> Ansonsten ist das G13 ein geniales Bike.



Holzweg...fahre ne Fox Transfer mit 150mm Hub und bin 1,89 - was genau ist jetzt unstimmig?


----------



## Heddy01 (20. März 2017)

Mit unstimmig meine ich das Sitzrohr in Relation zum Rahmen. Das G13 in "L" hat Ausmaße eines XL Bikes. Ein 470 Sitzrohr kommt sonst nur in kleineren Rahmen zum Einsatz.

Ich hatte eigentlich vor mir einen Rahmen bei der Hausmesse zu bestellen. Aktuell bin ich noch unsicher. XL ist mir definitiv zu groß.


----------



## StephanR1 (20. März 2017)

Dann lass doch das Sitzrohr mit 490 mm verbauen oder zählt das schon als taylor made?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (20. März 2017)

StephanR1 schrieb:


> Dann lass doch das Sitzrohr mit 490 mm verbauen oder zählt das schon als taylor made?



Das würde schon, wenn man es richtig macht, unter Tailor Made laufen.

Es bringt ja nichts einfach ein längeres Sitzrohr einzubauen, auch das Oberrohr sollte dann angepasst werden usw...



Heddy01 schrieb:


> Mit unstimmig meine ich das Sitzrohr in Relation zum Rahmen. Das G13 in "L" hat Ausmaße eines XL Bikes. Ein 470 Sitzrohr kommt sonst nur in kleineren Rahmen zum Einsatz.
> 
> Ich hatte eigentlich vor mir einen Rahmen bei der Hausmesse zu bestellen. Aktuell bin ich noch unsicher. XL ist mir definitiv zu groß.



An das was du Unstimmigkeit nennst gewöhnt man sich. Mir wären die Fahreigenschaften viel wichtiger als irgend eine optische
Dysbalance.


----------



## MLK-LAW (21. März 2017)

welchen Sattelstützenklemmendurchmesser braucht das XL G13?


----------



## Timmy35 (21. März 2017)

30,9mm


----------



## MLK-LAW (21. März 2017)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> 30,9mm


schon klar - den klemmendruchmesser brauch ich


----------



## der-gute (21. März 2017)

N hat immer 34,9 bzw. 35


----------



## MLK-LAW (26. März 2017)

Eine Frage zur Kettenlinie - ich hab eine XTR-M980 (104 Lochkreis) zu Hause, die ich gern mit einem 32er Blatt ans G13 schrauben würde. Geht sich das mit der Kettenlinie aus (gemessen sind's 48,5mm) oder kollidiert da das Kettenblatt mit der Kettenstrebe?


----------



## neurofibrill (2. März 2018)

Hey, ruhig geworden hier. Bin z. Z. an einem G13 dran und würde gerne wissen was ihr aktuell so für Federgabeln an besagtem Bike fahrt.
Bei mir wird es ein L Rahmen. Werde meine alte Hope T3 E4 verbauen. Die  Bremse hat aktuell 1,5 m Leitungslänge (war an meinem Argon AM in L verbaut, 26"). Reichen für das Geometron-Schiff eine 2 m Leitung? Leitungen sind ja Meterware und ich frage u. a. wegen der Bestellung.


----------



## guru39 (2. März 2018)

2m langen dicke.


----------



## bansaiman (4. Juni 2018)

Ist hier jemand mit g13 um die 177cm groß? Fahre sonst immer M, aber das sitzrohr ist hier mit 45cm doch reichlich lang und überlege daher s


----------



## guru39 (4. Juni 2018)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Ist hier jemand mit g13 um die 177cm groß? Fahre sonst immer M, aber das sitzrohr ist hier mit 45cm doch reichlich lang und überlege daher s



Ich bin 178 und hatte mal eins in M, hat gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (4. Juni 2018)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich bin 178 und hatte mal eins in M, hat gepasst.




Lange Beine oder sitzriese?


----------



## guru39 (4. Juni 2018)

letzteres.


----------



## bansaiman (4. Juni 2018)

Ist hier jemand nicht zu weit von Leverkusen weg, sodass man mal probesitzen könnte?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (12. Juni 2018)

Nicolai bietet doch Testfahrten an, wo Du das Bike auch auf Deinen Hometrails testen kannst. Du musst die Jungs nur kontaktieren 
Ich bin am Wochenende das G13 in S gefahren auf einer langen Tour. Ich bin 165 und das Rad hat bei mir super gepasst. Bei 177 würde ich selbst aber eher zu M greifen. Das sind aber glaub die persönlichen Vorlieben.


----------



## gakul (4. August 2019)

Meine Freundin ist 177 cm groß und fährt ein G15 in M. Passt perfekt.


----------

